# الحاكمات وعائلاتهن المصون



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

Dampers


----------



## kartouch (9 يناير 2014)

ماهو سؤالك بالتحديد؟


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

kartouch قال:


> ماهو سؤالك بالتحديد؟


شكري وتقديري بلا حدود


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

هذه العائلة اضحت ممتدة جدا
وظهر لها اخ من الرضاع وعم
سوف ناتي على ذكرهم لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

هناك تقسيمات كثيرة لها راسيا وافقيا
اولا 
1- حاكمات الغازات












2- وحاكمات الهواء وهذا ماسوف نركز عليه


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

2- وحاكمات الهواء وهذا ماسوف نركز عليه
وهذه ايضا يمكن تقسيمها
أ- الحريق
ب- الكنترول
وهي مرتبطة بالتكييف ارتباط لا انفصام له
​


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

أ- الحريق
وهذه ايضا يمكن تقسيمها للآتي
I-​[h=2]Fire dampers[/h]تحت
(UL555-6)
II-
​[h=2]Smoke dampers[/h]تحت
UL555S-4
[h=2]*III-*​[/h][h=2]Combination fire and smoke dampers[/h]تحت
UL555-6&UL555S-4
IV-

​[h=2]Corridor dampers[/h]V-
​[h=2]Ceiling dampers[/h]تحت
UL555C


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

.UL= Underwriters Laboratory Inc.
وهي منظمة مستقلة غير حكومية وغير ربحية قامت باختبار الاف الانواع
من المنتجات والمواد والانظمة والمباني بهدف
حماية الافراد من الاصابات والموت والممتلكات من التلف


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

ul555
هي مواصفة وضعت في سنة 1966 لاختبار دنبر الحريقfd
للتأكيد من مدى تحمله وعمله اثناء الحريق
وقد ظل تحسين وتطوير هذه المواصفة مستمرا منذ ذلك الزمان
حتى التعديل الاخير سنة 1999 بايعاز من لجنة مهندسي اشري
وقد تم العمل في هذا التطوير باشتراك بين اشري ويو ال وامكا
وسميت المواصفة بعدها بالنسخة 6 اي ul555-6 
وكانت هناك سماحية حتى 1/7/2002م على ان تتوقف المصانع
اثناء هذه الفترة عن انتاج دنابر حريق بالمواصفة المطورة
وعلى ان يتوقف المهندسين من توصيف واستعمال دنابر لا تطابق6


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

UL555S
هي مواصفة وضعت في سنة 1983 لاختبار دنبر الدخان SD
للتأكيد من عدم تسريبه لدخان اكثر من المسموح اثناء الحريق
وقد ظل تحسين وتطوير هذه المواصفة مستمرا منذ ذلك الزمان
حتى التعديل الاخير سنة 1999 بايعاز من لجنة مهندسي اشري
وقد تم العمل في هذا التطوير باشتراك بين اشري ويو ال وامكا
وسميت المواصفة بعدها بالنسخة 4 اي ul555S-4 
وكانت هناك سماحية حتى 1/7/2002م على ان تتوقف المصانع
اثناء هذه الفترة عن انتاج دنابر حريق بالمواصفة المطورة
وعلى ان يتوقف المهندسين من توصيف واستعمال دنابر لا تطابق4​​


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2014)

سوف ناتي على متطلبات هذه المواصفات
وما هو التطوير الذي حدث فيها والفرق بينها وبين القديمة
ونغوص داخل الدنابر
لاحقا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يناير 2014)

كمل يا كبير ربنا يزيدك علما و رزقا و حسن ثواب الدنيا و الآخرة 
و آخر الكلام يتلم في ملف مرفق مع جداول و صور و كيرفات


----------



## ramyacademy (11 يناير 2014)

بوركت مهندس عبد العاطي 
موضوع مهم و شرح تفصيلي 
زادك الله علما و فهما


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 يناير 2014)

جميل بارك الله عليك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (12 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> شكري وتقديري بلا حدود



أخى الكريم ، زميلنا لم يخطئ


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> كمل يا كبير ربنا يزيدك علما و رزقا و حسن ثواب الدنيا و الآخرة
> و آخر الكلام يتلم في ملف مرفق مع جداول و صور و كيرفات


مرااااحب استاذي وتاج راسي
اشك انك تجد هنا ما يفيدك
انا يا استاذي لا اكتب لامثالك من الخبراء
وانما هي خربشات للمبتدئين امثالي
شاكر مرورك


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت مهندس عبد العاطي
> موضوع مهم و شرح تفصيلي
> زادك الله علما و فهما


مشكور اخوي رامي
اعزك الله وزادك رفعة


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

هشام محمود حربى قال:


> جميل بارك الله عليك


وبارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله الذي لاينضب


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

إيهاب2007 قال:


> أخى الكريم ، زميلنا لم يخطئ


فعلا لم يخطئ بارك الله فيك
وانا شكرته لتفضله وتطوعه لتقديم يد المساعدة
شكرا يا ايهاب


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 يناير 2014)

كمل يا مهندس عبد العاطي يا مبدع ومتسيبش هذا الموضوع الهام إل متقطع اجزاء صغيرة ومتفصلة تفصيل بين


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> كمل يا مهندس عبد العاطي يا مبدع ومتسيبش هذا الموضوع الهام إل متقطع اجزاء صغيرة ومتفصلة تفصيل بين


الله يهون يا اخوي طاهر


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

درج اخوانا المعماريون على تقسيم المباني الكبيرة الى اقسام حريق Compartment
تحيط بها حوائط وبارتشين وباريير مقاومة للحريق ومانعة للدخان لتفصلها عن بعضها البعض
وقد توجد اسقف معاملة لمقاومة الحريق اومعها غطاء رقيق من مادة مقاومة للحريق تحت *UL246
ولكن درج مهندسو التكييف كمخربين دوليين على احداث فتحات بهذه الحوائط لنقل الهواء
او لمرور دكت يحمل الهواء
هذه الفتحات تسبب صداع لاخواننا المدنيين اثناء الحريق
لذلك ظهر التفكير لايجاد موانع لانتشار اللهب** والدخان*** والحرارة بالاشعاع****
هذه الموانع هي الدنابر
** لمنع انتشار اللهب كان الفاير دانمبر الذي يمنع انتشار اللهب فقط ولكنه ليس مسئول عن منع انتشار الدخان اوالحرارة بالاشعاع تحت 
UL555
*** ولمنع انتشار الدخان كان الاسموك دانمبر الذي يمنع انتشار الدخان فقط ولكنه ليس مسئول عن منع انتشار اللهب اوالحرارة بالاشعاع تحت
UL555S
****ولمنع انتشار الدخان واللهب كان الاسموك/فاير دانمبر المدمج الذي يمنع انتشار الدخان واللهب فقط ولكنه ليس مسئول عن منع انتشار اوالحرارة بالاشعاع
***** ولمنع انتشار الحرارة بالاشعاع كان الريديانت دانمبر الذي يمنع انتشار الاشعاع فقط ولكنه ليس مسئول عن منع انتشار اللهب اواللهب
وهو نفسه السيلانت دامبر الذي يركب بالسقف بفتحات مرور الهواء وفتحات التغذية والسحب (دفيوزر)
وفي الدكت العابر للاسقف ان وجد تحت
UL555C
.NFPA 80.NFPA105.NFPA90A تحدد لنا اماكن وطرق تركيب هذه الدنابر
UL تحدد لنا مواصفات هذه الدنار



* UL246 قد اعود لاصحح هذا الرقم بعد التأكد
UL بالازرق عبارة عن روابط


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

تصحيح
درج اخوانا المعماريون على تقسيم المباني الكبيرة الى اقسام حريق Compartment
تحيط بها حوائط وبارتشين وباريير مقاومة للحريق ومانعة للدخان لتفصلها عن بعضها البعض
وقد توجد اسقف معاملة لمقاومة الحريق اومعها غطاء رقيق من مادة مقاومة للحريق 
كل هذه المواد تحت​UL263


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

fd دنمبر الحريق يقسم الى :
أ-
1- يدوي
2- ذو مشغل/ موتور كهربائي او نيوماتيك
ب -
1- ذو ستارة curtain
2- ذو ريش -ريشة واحدة/متعدد الريش-
3- ذو جناح فراشة
ج -
1- اتوماتيك
2- غير اتوماتيك
د-
1-دائري
2- مستطيل
هـ-
1- راسي
2- افقي
والمهم
11/2 و3 ساعات RATING
والاهم
1-STATIC
2-DYNAMIC


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

يدوي








مشاهدة المرفق 95932


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

D],D

​


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

ذو موتور


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

ذو ستارة curtain
دائري









مستطيل​


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

والمهم
11/2 و3 ساعات rating
1.5 ساعة ريتنق يركب في مباني مصممة لتتحمل الحريق لمدة تقل عن الثلاث ساعات
3ساعة ريتنق يركب في مباني مصممة لتتحمل الحريق لمدة ثلاث ساعات واكثر
​​


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2014)

والاهم
1-static
​يركب مع نظام التكييف الاستاتيك أي الذي يتوقف اثناء الحريق
2-dynamic
​يركب مع نظام التكييف الدايناميك أي الذي لا يتوقف اثناء الحريق
ويتعرض ال fd لسرعة وضغط الهواء ومطلوب منه الصمود والتصدي

*
ساواصل لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

وعلى ان يتوقف المهندسين من توصيف واستعمال دنابر لا تطابق6

​بعد المراجعة وجدت ان هذه الفقرة من مشاركاتي رقم 9و10 يجب تعديلها الى​

وعلى ان يتوقف المهندسين بعدها من توصيف واستعمال دنابر لا تطابق6



*​التعديل بالاحمر رغم علمي انه ما كان له ان يفوت من فطنتكم​


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

درج اخوانا المعماريون على تقسيم المباني الكبيرة الى اقسام حريق Compartment
تحيط بها حوائط وبارتشين وباريير مقاومة للحريق ومانعة للدخان لتفصلها عن بعضها البعض
وقد توجد اسقف معاملة لمقاومة الحريق اومعها غطاء رقيق من مادة مقاومة للحريق تحت​ 
​بعد المرجعة وجدت ان هذه الفقرة من مشاركتي رقم 22 تحتاج الى تعديل لتصبح​
​درج اخوانا المعماريون على تقسيم المباني الكبيرة الى اقسام حريق Compartment
تحيط بها حوائط وبارتشين وباريير مقاومة للحريق ومانعة للدخان لتفصلها عن بعضها البعض
وقد توجد اسقف معاملة لمقاومة الحريق اومعها غطاء رقيق من مادة مقاومة للحريق لحصر الحريق
في جزء من المبنى ولمنع انتشاره الى بقية المبنى لتقليل الخسائر*



*​التعديل ما تحته خط و بالاحمر رغم علمي انه ما كان له ان يفوت من فطنتكم​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 يناير 2014)

منور يا سيدي


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> منور يا سيدي


كيفك يا هندسة
واضح اني تورطت في موضوع كبير اوي لم احسب له حسابه
رغم اني مازلت في دامبر الحريق فقط
يا لها من عائلة متعبة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 يناير 2014)

قدها واكتر يا كبيييير


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> قدها واكتر يا كبيييير


شاكر لطفك ومجاملتك الالطف
وربنا يقدرنا
ونجيب الدامبر من ديله


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

هنالك ابعاد قصوى للفاير دانمبر
طيب ممكن الدكت او فتحة الهواء ي/تكون اكبر من هذه الابعاد
يمكنك اختيار اكثر من دانمبر واحد وتجميعها في مكان واحد
ودا يقودنا لكيف اختار الدامبر؟!


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

كيف اختار دامبري المفضل
1- كنا قد ذكرنا انها اي الدنابر تنقسم لاستاتيك ودايناميك دانمبر
وقلنا الاستاتيك دامبر لنظام التكييف الذي يقف تلقائياً عند حدوث الحريق
والدايناميك للنظام الذي يعمل(او لا يعمل) عند حدوث الحريق ويظل الدانمبر
مغلقا في وجه هواء التبريد ويقاوم سرعته وفرق ضغطه الناتج عن الغلق لذلك 
يختبر ويتحمل فرق الضغط وضغط السرعة بخلاف الاستاتيك
كدا حددنا دانبرنا الهمام استاتيك ام دايناميك والاتنين لا زم ul listed
لو اخترت الثاني اي الدايناميك لازم تحدد الضغط والسرعة اللتان يتعرض لهما الدانمبر
من مهندس التكييف وهما الضغط والسرعة الواقع تحتهما دكت هواء التكييف او فتحة التكييف
واقل سرعة وفرق ضغط للدايناميك دامبر هما 2000fpm and 4 in.w.g.
ويوجد 3000 و 4000 و6 و8 بنفس الوحدات اعلاه


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

2- كنا قد ذكرنا ايضا ان المهندس المعماري قد حدد ان انشائته تتحمل النيران لمدة معينة حسب UL 263
وقد ذكرنا ايضا ان دانمبر الحريق ينقسم لقسمين حسب تحمله لنيران الحريق وهي 1.5 ساعة و3 ساعات 
هنا عليك بسؤال المعماري ان كان البنا يتحمل اقل من 3 ساعات سوف تختار الدانمبر الاول
وان كان البناء يتحمل 3 ساعات او اكثر تختار الثاني


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

3- يجب تحديد طريقة التركيب هل هو راسي ام افقي
4- يجي تحديد نوع الشفرات blades هل هى ستارة curtain ام متعدد الشفرات multi blades


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

​ النوع الستارة CURTAIN TYPES 
ودا بيجي في ثلاثة اشكال
1- الستارة والاطار داخل مجرى الهواء 
2- الستارة خارج والاطار داخل مجرى الهواء
3- الاثنين خارج مجرى الهواء

​


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

http://www.nailor.com/onlineCatalog09/CAC-09/CACDCFD.pdf


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2014)

طبعا لن نسى شكل المقطع
وهو يتواءم مع شكل مقطع الدكت
مربع ,مستطيل ,دائري وبيضاوي
نعود غدا للمواصلة مع الملتي بليد والملتي سكشنس
ومن ثم ul555-6


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (13 يناير 2014)

*​دائما متميز مهندسنا الغالى *


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *​دائما متميز مهندسنا الغالى *


وانت دائما رافع روحي المعدنية
تشكراتي


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

مع الملتي بليد
http://www.ruskin.com/doc/4161​


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

التركيب
http://www.safeair-dowco.com/installation/FIREDAMPERINSTALLATION2.pdf

و

http://cgproducts.johnsoncontrols.com/met_pdf/2681165.pdf


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

مميزات الملتي بليد
انه سهل وسهل الاعادة الى وضعه واعادة فتحه وينتج بمقاسات اكبر
عيبه ان الريش في مسار الهواء


----------



## ramyacademy (14 يناير 2014)

كبير المهندسين لى رجاء فى بعض الشرح لموضوع تثبيت الفاير دامبر في الحوائط و علاقة الدامبر بالدكت , 
بوركت و زادك الله فهما و علما


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> كبير المهندسين لى رجاء فى بعض الشرح لموضوع تثبيت الفاير دامبر في الحوائط و علاقة الدامبر بالدكت ,
> بوركت و زادك الله فهما و علما


شوف قرين هيك يا هندسة وقولي

http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/manuals/826251CurtainDamperPacket_iom.pdf


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

وشوف دول يا هندسة
http://www.mtlfab.com/media/L1746.pdf


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

وديل ياهندسة

http://www.actionair.co.uk/dw145man...allations manual electronic version rev 3.pdf


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

وريسكن
من الشركات الرائدة في المجال
http://www.ruskin.com/doc/546


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

http://www.troxtechnik.com/xpool/do...fire_smoke_protection/leaflets/4_2_fk_k90.pdf


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

http://attachments.holyoake.com/products/files_upload/H24-H27 IBD Installation.pdf


----------



## ramyacademy (14 يناير 2014)

دائما عطاء يا كبير المهندسين 
ملفات جميلة 
و لكنى طمعان فى بعض التلخيص لكى أستفيد و يستفيد الاعضاء 
هل الدامبر ذو الكم ( sleeve ) يكفى ان يثبت في الحائط و هل من كلتا جهتى الحائط ؟


----------



## aati badri (14 يناير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> دائما عطاء يا كبير المهندسين
> ملفات جميلة
> و لكنى طمعان فى بعض التلخيص لكى أستفيد و يستفيد الاعضاء
> هل الدامبر ذو الكم ( sleeve ) يكفى ان يثبت في الحائط و هل من كلتا جهتى الحائط ؟


مراااااااااحب ياهندسة
انا اتعمدت ارفع لشركات مختلفة لموديلات مختلفة
ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كما تعلم نحن مازلنا في موضوع الفاير دانبر
وul تختبر الفاير دانبر للفاير ريتنق
والاسموك دامبر للاسموك ريتنق
والمشترك فاير/ اسموك دانبر للفاير والاسموك ريتنق
وكل شركة منتجة تختبر منتجاتها الاختبارات اعلاهـ
وهي مركبة ومعلقة بطريقة معينة وتعطيك تعليمات طريقة التركيب والتعليق هذه مع المنتج
لذلك اي حيود عن هذه التعليمات في التركيب تجعل هذه الاختبارات وكأن لم تكن
لذلك من الصعب الحصول على طريقة تركيب مفصلة وعامة( واسماكنا تعتبرها فنيا غير مهمة)


----------



## aati badri (15 يناير 2014)

http://www.advancedair.co.uk/includes/files/catalogues/97370299_installation-manual-apr-2007.pdf
شرح ممتاز للتركيب


----------



## ramyacademy (15 يناير 2014)

ما شاء الله عليك يا معلم , محرك بحث لا يهدأ


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2014)

موضوع اروع من الرائع و اجمد من الجامد و احلى من الحلو و امتع من الممتع


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا معلم , محرك بحث لا يهدأ


صديقي رامي
شاكر تفهمك ضعفي وهواني على العلم


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا صديقي نوفل


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> موضوع اروع من الرائع و اجمد من الجامد و احلى من الحلو و امتع من الممتع


اهلا يافنان
ودي شهادة سوف اطلع عليها كل اهلي
في الريف والحضر والبوادي


----------



## zanitty (16 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> اهلا يافنان
> ودي شهادة سوف اطلع عليها كل اهلي
> في الريف والحضر والبوادي


طب مش ناوى تشرفنا فى البوادى 
مش حتندم و اسال صاحبك


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> طب مش ناوى تشرفنا فى البوادى
> مش حتندم و اسال صاحبك


يعني هو خلاص وصل عندكم؟
تتخيل لم يودعنا بل لم يخبرنا حتى بهذا الخبر الحزين
على كل لك وله التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

4- يجي تحديد نوع الشفرات blades هل هى ستارة curtain ام متعدد الشفرات multi blades
البليد blades نوعان
i- airfoil blade
​
ii- triple V-groove

​


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

4- يجي تحديد نوع الشفرات blades هل هى ستارة curtain ام متعدد الشفرات multi blades
البليد blades نوعان
i- airfoil blade
​





ii- triple V-groove

​


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

تكلمنا عن البدايات في 1966
وتوالي التعديلات فكان التعديل الخامس في 1995

ثم تكلمنا عن التعاون الثلاثي بين
amca,[email protected]
وبتحريض من اخوانا في اشري
لتعديل المواصفة ul555 ليتم 
لهم ذلك وكان اليوم المفصلي هو
1/6/1999
اليوم الذي صدر فيه التعديل ونشر بواسطة UL
واليوم الفاصل كان
1/7/2002
الذي حرم بعده العمل بدنابر لا تستصحب هذه التعديلات
ثم التعديل الاخير في  
2006/7/20 م
[h=3]*UL 555* Fire Dampers[/h]فما هي التعديلات الجوهرية التي صدرت
*تريد ان تعرف اذن انظر المرفقات


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

نحن اذاً امام ثلاثة علامات مختلفة
ل ul
ما الفرق بينها ؟




*تريد ان تعرف اذن انظر المرفقات​


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

ما هي الاختبارات المطلوبة للفاير دامبر حسب UL
- A Fire Endurance and Hose Stream Test
- A Cycling Test
- A Dust Loading Exposure Test
- A Salt-Spray Exposure Test
- A Spring Closing Force Test
- An Operation Test
- A Temperature Degradation/Cycling Test
- Duct Impact Test


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> تكلمنا عن البدايات في 1966
> وتوالي التعديلات فكان التعديل الخامس في 1995
> 
> ثم تكلمنا عن التعاون الثلاثي بين
> ...


اسف جدا
لانه تم تعديل اخر في 2009 لم اطلع عليه
واخر في 2012 م


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> ما هي الاختبارات المطلوبة للفاير دامبر حسب UL
> - A Fire Endurance and Hose Stream Test
> - A Cycling Test
> - A Dust Loading Exposure Test
> ...


هذه الاختبارات مطلوبة للفاير والاسموك دانمبرس
سوف اعود لتلخيص مبسط عن هذه الاختبارات
وبالفيديو ما امكن ذلك 
خاصة التي تخص الفاير دانمبر
وبذا نكون قد انتهينا من دانمبر الحريق


----------



## zanitty (16 يناير 2014)

اعدت قارءه الموضوع بتانى فوجدتنى مستمتعا جدا 
شفت بقى يا كبير لما تاخدنا تحت جناحك و تشرحلنا انها افيد من انك تديلنا ملفات من غير شرح 
تلامذتك دماغهم تخينه شويه و محتاجين عطفك علينا 


aati badri قال:


> أ- الحريق
> وهذه ايضا يمكن تقسيمها للآتي
> I-​*Fire dampers*
> 
> ...


ال corridor و ال Ceiling هل تعنى التقسيم حسب مكان التركيب ام لها دلاله اخرى ..​


aati badri قال:


> ​ النوع الستارة CURTAIN TYPES
> ودا بيجي في ثلاثة اشكال
> 1- الستارة والاطار داخل مجرى الهواء
> 2- الستارة خارج والاطار داخل مجرى الهواء
> ...


امتى بستخدمه ؟؟



aati badri قال:


> يعني هو خلاص وصل عندكم؟
> تتخيل لم يودعنا بل لم يخبرنا حتى بهذا الخبر الحزين
> على كل لك وله التوفيق


متظلموش .... محصلش لسه  بس حبقى سعيد لما يحصل


----------



## ramyacademy (17 يناير 2014)

يا زعيم جعلتنا ننتظر الجديد كل يوم بشغف كالذى يتابع حلقات المسلسلات 
شرح جميل و ماتع , أمتعك الله بالعافية و اخلاص النية


----------



## aati badri (17 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> اعدت قارءه الموضوع بتانى فوجدتنى مستمتعا جدا
> شفت بقى يا كبير لما تاخدنا تحت جناحك و تشرحلنا انها افيد من انك تديلنا ملفات من غير شرح
> تلامذتك دماغهم تخينه شويه و محتاجين عطفك علينا
> 
> ...


شاكر ثقتك في اخوك والملفات اكيد افيد من شرحي خاصة للناس كثيري القراءة وثقتي انك احدهم بل امامهم
بالنسبة للسيلنق والكرودور هي مختلفة عن الفاير دانمبر ولو لاحظت ان ناس ul ادوهم مواصفة منفصلة
هي كما اسلفنا UL555C وتجدها في احد المداخلات ولو لم تجدها ساجلبها لك 
ووالوظيفة نفسها مختلفة لان الاسموك دانمبر مهمته وقف الدخان والفاير دانمبر مهمته
ايقاف تقدم اللهب والسيلنت مهمته وقف الريديانت ويسمى ايضا الريديانت دانمبر وسوف ناتي اليه لاحقا
اما بالنسبة لل CURTAIN DAMPER فيمكنك استخدامه دائما كفاير دانمبر الا انه ينتج بمقاسات صغيرة الى حد ما مقارنة بالاخر
اما عن الحبيب فسيوحشنا اوي وستفقد الرياض احد اعمدتها


----------



## aati badri (17 يناير 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> يا زعيم جعلتنا ننتظر الجديد كل يوم بشغف كالذى يتابع حلقات المسلسلات
> شرح جميل و ماتع , أمتعك الله بالعافية و اخلاص النية


كيفك صديقي رامي
ان كان لهذا العمل فائدة فانت له فيه القدح المعلى لتشجيعك ومؤازرتك الدائمين


----------



## aati badri (17 يناير 2014)

Ul555 تشترط على اي fd ان يجلس وينجح في امتحانات المواد الآتية :
1- fire endurance\hose stream test
2- operational reliability tet
3-dynamic closure test


----------



## aati badri (17 يناير 2014)

ما هو اختبار الfire endurance\hose stream test 
يتم فيه تعريض ال FD للنار في اجواء محددة لمدة 1.5 ساعة أو 3 ساعات
لتحديد زمن تحمله وبعدها مباشرة يعرض لمياه متدفقة بكميات وسرعات كبيرة
ليتعرض لصدمة لقياس مدى صموده في حالات الحريق الاسوأ والمتطرفة


----------



## aati badri (17 يناير 2014)

ما هو اختبار الfire endurance\hose stream test 
يتم فيه تعريض ال FD للنار في اجواء محددة تفوق حرارتها ال 1000 درجة
لمدة 1.5 ساعة أو 3 ساعات
لتحديد زمن تحمله وبعدها مباشرة يعرض لمياه متدفقة بكميات وسرعات كبيرة
ليتعرض لصدمة لقياس مدى صموده في حالات الحريق الاسوأ والمتطرفة 

شركة روسكن وهي من اهم الشركات المنتجة في العالم للFD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Vv0JwezB0

ومن شركة جرين هك ولا تقل عنها اهمية ولكن اشتهرت في المنطقة بانتاج المراوح

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbKV63w_N8E


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

2- operational reliability test
نأتي للاختبار الثاني يا صحاب
وهو اختبار الموثوقية التشغيلية لصاحبنا FD 
وتتم بفتح وغلق الفاير دامنبر اليدوي 250 مرة
وفتح وغلق الدانمبر ذو الموتور 20000 عشرون الف مرة
وذلك بعد غمر الدانمبر بالملح والغبار لمحاكاة جو الحريق حمانا واياكم الله
وذلك للتاكد من مدى موثوقيته 
ثم يعطى شهادة نجاح في هذا الاختبار


----------



## zanitty (18 يناير 2014)

ممكن يا باشا فى نهايه الحلقات تديلنا المصدر لمن طلب الاستزاده يقدر يخش يستزيد بنفسه ...
بس خليها اخر حلقه علشان الاثاره


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

3- DYNAMIC CLOSURE TEST
كنت قد ذكرت ياصحاب ان دنابر الحريق تقسم لمعدلات RATINGS للسرعة والضغط
مثل 1- 2000FPM و4in.wg
وليحقق هذا يختبر عند
24oo [email protected],5in.wg
2-و3000fpm عند3400
3- 4000fpm عند 4400
4- و 6in عند ستة ونصف
5- وثمانية عند ثمانية ونصف 
وبذا نصل الى نهاية دانمبر الحريق
ونلتقي لاحقا مع دانمبر الدخان


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ممكن يا باشا فى نهايه الحلقات تديلنا المصدر لمن طلب الاستزاده يقدر يخش يستزيد بنفسه ...
> بس خليها اخر حلقه علشان الاثاره


غالي اوي اوي
والطلب رخيص اوي اوي
بس دا طمع واضح
رفعنا المصادر قلت عاوزين شرح
عملنا شرح قلت عاوزين معاهو المصادر:77:


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

متفرقات
ذكرنا ان الفاير دانمبر ياتي بمقاسات مختلفة وقد تكون اصغر من مقاس الدكت 
لذلك نجمع اكثر من واحد في اسليف واحدsleeve 
من المتوقع انهيار وسقوط الدكت اثناء الحريق ومطلوب من الفاير دانمبر الصمود
لذلك يعكل بنظرية الضب او الوثق ويتخلص من الدكت ليواجه كليهما مصيره
لذلك يتم وصل او شبك الدكت مع الدانمبر بطريقتين لتسهيل ذلك
هما
1- breakaway connection
http://sweets.construction.com/swts_content_files/106416/469215.pdf
2- flexible connections

انظر صفحة 17
http://www.teknocalor.fi/files/Yleisesite_paloturvallisuus_EN(2).pdf


----------



## zanitty (18 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> غالي اوي اوي
> والطلب رخيص اوي اوي
> بس دا طمع واضح
> رفعنا المصادر قلت عاوزين شرح
> عملنا شرح قلت عاوزين معاهو المصادر:77:


يا باشا انت عارف ثقافه المهندس العربى لازم حد ياخد بايده و يديله المعلومه على طبق من ذهب
الشرح لوحده حيخلى الافق محدود و ضيق و حيحول المهندس لببغاء يكرر ما يسمعه بدون سند - مع احترامى للجميع - 
و المصادر وحدها ستصيب البعض بالقلق و خصوصا المبتدئين و من لا يجيدون الانجليزيه ...
اللى انا عاوز اوصله اننا نعمل توازن ...
يعنى شوف لما حضرتك شرحت كان المهندس امامه منطقه مظلمه انت اضات له فيها بقعه نور ... المجتهد حيحاول ينور المنطقه كلها ... و الاقل سيلقى نظره و الادنى اجتهادا سيعرف المعلومه مستقله و لكن على الاقل اصبح لديه المصدر لعله يوما ما يضطر الى الدخول اليه فيستزيد ...
كده يبقى حققنا المعادله و وفرنا كل الخيارات لكل فئات المهندسين ... الباحث و المكتفى بما لديه و ازلنا عن الجميع قلق الاصطدام بالمجهول ...
و لن اخفيك سرا ان قلت ان هذا الموضوع هو الاروع فى المنتدى على الاطلاق من وجهه نظرى 

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا مهندس عبد العاطى و اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا انت عارف ثقافه المهندس العربى لازم حد ياخد بايده و يديله المعلومه على طبق من ذهب
> الشرح لوحده حيخلى الافق محدود و ضيق و حيحول المهندس لببغاء يكرر ما يسمعه بدون سند - مع احترامى للجميع -
> و المصادر وحدها ستصيب البعض بالقلق و خصوصا المبتدئين و من لا يجيدون الانجليزيه ...
> اللى انا عاوز اوصله اننا نعمل توازن ...
> ...


ياباشا انت عارف اني بمزح اكيييد
وانا متفق معاك في كل ماقلته
عدا الفقرة الاخيرة بتاعة ان الموضوع هو الاروع
والله ياهندسة ليس تمثيل او تواضع حقيقي او مصطنع
وانما الحقيقة كما اراها انا على الاقل
ان هذا الموضوع المسلوق على عجل بواسطة طباخ نصف ماهر 
لايقارن بمواضيع اساتذتي
د م صبري
م م م 
زانيتي
وصديقي اللدود توك توك
وغيرهم كثير وكثير
استفدنا منهم ووضعونا في بدايات الطريق


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2014)

متفرقات
مقارنة بين انواع الريشة الثلاث
وتميز الايروفويل 
http://www.ruskin.com/doc/1247


----------



## zanitty (18 يناير 2014)

عجبنى اوى موضوع صديقى اللدود ده 
معبر بصراحه


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> عجبنى اوى موضوع صديقى اللدود ده
> معبر بصراحه


اتمنى حضوره فالرجل لديه الكثير ليقدمه


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

ها قد عدنا يا مخمدات النيران


----------



## ramyacademy (26 يناير 2014)

عود أحمد


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

تبقى لنا مع مخمد الحريق
طريقة عمل المخططات
الاستلام من المقاول
الصيانة الدورية
الفحص الدوري
commissioning
recommissioning
وكقاعدة اولية 
لللفحص الدوري
سوف ناتي على كل هذا 
ولكن بعد ان نعرج على مخمد الدخان
ونغوص فيه قليلا
لانها عمليات مشتركة بينهما


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

حسب احصائيات امريكية
وجد ان 80% من ضحايا الحريق
يتسبب في موتهم الدخان
لذلك اي خطة ناجحة للسلامة من الحريق في اي مبنى يجب ان تتضمن
active fire protection afp
&
passive fire protection pfp 
فما الذي يخصنا في ال afpو pfp


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

active fire protection afp
يتضمن كل جهاز او نظام صمم لكي يقوم برش او اطفاء النيران عند بداية اندلاعها
او يساعد في عمليات اخلاء السكان والمتواجدون بالمبنى عند حالة الحريق
مثل كواشف الدخان و مراوح ضغط المبنى اجهزة الانذار والرشاشات
وعلامات الارشاد للهروب وخطته
ولكن قطعا لا يمنع انتشار الغازات السامة والدخان المسبب الرئيس للموت​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

passive fire protection pfp 
صمم لكي يمنع انتشار الدخان والغازات السامة واللهب بين مناطق الحريق
ويساعد مع التقسيم الى مناطق حريق في :
1- مساعدة عمل afp
2- مساعدة الاخلاء
3- حماية الممتلكات

​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

*هناك استخدامان رئيسان لخامد الدخان*
1- passive fire protection pfp
2- Engineered Smoke Control System
وهناك استخدامات غير رئيسة سوف نذكرها لاحقا ​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

Engineered Smoke Control System
​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

مشغلات خامد الدخان
1- موتور كهربائي
2- موتور هوائي
تتلقى اشاراتها عند اللزوم من :
1- كواشف الدخان العامة او خاصة داخل دكت/مجرى الهواء - سوف ناتي على مكان ومواصفات تركيبها
2- كواشف الحرارة
3- انظمة الانذار
4- وفي الانظمة المتطورة من انظمة ادارة المباني او الحريق المركزية


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

1- كواشف الدخان العامة او خاصة داخل دكت/مجرى الهواء - سوف ناتي على مكان ومواصفات تركيبها
​http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/ca/st/b200v10/st_ca_st_b200v10_7_par295.htm


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

1983 صدرت المواصفة Ul555s بعد عشر سنوات من التجريب والاختبارات
التي ضبطت التسريب المسموح به من الخامد ودرجات الحرارة وتم تقسيمها الى 
ClassI&II&III 
ودرجات الحرارة التي يعمل عندها المشغل الى
250 &350F


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

عند AMCA Standard 511
class1&2&3
واخيرا تم اضافة 1A


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

Ul555s
معظم مصانع الخامدات الكبيرة هي اعضاء في AMCA
وعلى المصانع التي تريد حيازة UL لمنتجاتها 
اختبار منتجاتها من الصغير الى الكبير ثلاثة اختبارات رئيسية
وتتم اختبار ثلاثة منتجات كالتالي
1- خامد ذو اطول ارتفاع *اقصر عرض
2- خامد ذو اقصر ارتفاع في اطول عرض
3- وذو اطول ارتفاع في اطول عرض
ويجب عليها جميعا النجاح في ثلاثة اختبارات​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

1- operational reliability test
لاختبار ان الخامد سوف يعمل بعد 20000 دورة غلق وفتح
مقابل هواء ساخن بسرعة 2000 ق م /د وضغط 4 بوصة ماء​


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

2-Temerature Resistance
الخامد واجزاءه يجب ان يصمد ويعمل لنصف ساعة بعد تعريضه لدرجة حرارة
تزداد في كل مرة 100 درجة ف واقلها مقدارها 250 درجة ف


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

3- يجب على الحاكم ان يمنع تسرب الدخان بعد اجتيازه الاختباران السابقان 
الا وفق القيم المسموحة عند ضغوط ودرجات حرارة محددة 
ساواصل لاحقا بادراج القيم المسموحة
عند ul وamca


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

حسب ul555s
القيم المسموحة للتسرب
اولا يوصف الخامد حسب درجة الحرارة التي سيعمل تحتها
اما 250 او 350 درجة فهرنهايت
وتجرى التجارب عند هاتين الدرجتين
وعند ضغط 4و8و12 بوصة ماء مقاسة
ويكون التسريب بالقدم المكعب لكل قدم مربع من مساحة الخامد في المجرى​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

نبدأ بــ classI
عند 4"wg او1kpa
8 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربع او 40.6 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 8"wg او2kpa
11 او55.9
وعند 12"wg او3kpa
14 او71.1


----------



## zanitty (27 يناير 2014)

انا متابع و مش عاوز اعلق كتير علشان مفسدش التسلسل الرائع للموضوع 
بس حبيت اعلق المره دى علشان متفتكرش انك بتشرح لنفسك احنا مستمتعين و الله يا خال بالموضوع ده و اللى انا بعتبره واحد من اروع مواضيع الملتقى ان لم يكن الاروع


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> انا متابع و مش عاوز اعلق كتير علشان مفسدش التسلسل الرائع للموضوع
> بس حبيت اعلق المره دى علشان متفتكرش انك بتشرح لنفسك احنا مستمتعين و الله يا خال بالموضوع ده و اللى انا بعتبره واحد من اروع مواضيع الملتقى ان لم يكن الاروع


مرااااااحب يا كابتن
تعرف وانا برضو متابع حضورك الباهي وفرحان بيهو رغم انه خفي
وياسيدي علق بما تريد وقت ما تريد وكيفما تريد


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

classII
عند 4"wg او1kpa
20 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربع او 102 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 8"wg او2kpa
28 او142
وعند 12"wg او3kpa
35 او178​

​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

classIII
عند 4"wg او1kpa
80 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربع او 406 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 8"wg او2kpa
112 او569
وعند 12"wg او3kpa
140 او711​

​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> عند AMCA Standard 511
> class1&2&3
> واخيرا تم اضافة 1A


كدا انتهينا من Ul555S
فماذا تقول
AMCA Standard 511


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

هناك تطابق تام 
ماعدا AMCAاستحدثت كلاس جديد سموه كما قلنا Class1A
اذن CLASSI=CLASS1
CLASSII=CLASS2
CLASSIII=CLASS3
فخلونا نشوف حكاية CLASS 1A شنو؟
وكمان AMCA بخلاف UL تختبر الدنابر عند 1"WG


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

لا خلونا ننزلهم واحد واحد
هو نحن ورانا ايه
نبدأ بــ class1
عند 1"wg او0.25kpa
4 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو20.3 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 4"wg او1kpa
​8 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو40.6 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع​وعند8"wgاو2kpa​11او55.9​وعند12"wgاو3kpa​14او71.1​

​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

class2
عند 1"wg او0.25kpa
10 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو50.8 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 4"wg او1kpa
​20قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو102 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع​وعند8"wgاو2kpa​28او142​وعند12"wgاو3kpa​35او178​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

class3

عند 1"wg او0.25kpa
40 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو203 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 4"wg او1kpa
​80قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو406 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع​وعند8"wgاو2kpa​112او569​وعند12"wgاو3kpa​
140او711​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

م احمد
عملتا كوبي وبيست للكلاسات
اتغير التنسيق 
بالله لو تقدر تساعد ساعد ينوبك ثوابين


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

CLASS 1A

​عند 1"wg او0.25kpa
3 قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو15.2 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع
وعند 4"wg او1kpa

​8قدم مكعب /الدقيقة لكل قدم مربعاو40.6 لتر/الثانية/متر مربع​وعند8"wgاو2kpa​11او55.9​وعند12"wgاو3kpa​
14او71.1​
​


----------



## zanitty (27 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> م احمد
> عملتا كوبي وبيست للكلاسات
> اتغير التنسيق
> بالله لو تقدر تساعد ساعد ينوبك ثوابين


طب ايه رايك تعملهم فى جداول ورد او اكسل و بعدين نحولهم بى دى اف او صوره و نحطهم كملفات صور


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> 1- operational reliability test
> لاختبار ان الخامد سوف يعمل بعد 20000 دورة غلق وفتح
> مقابل هواء ساخن بسرعة 2000 ق م /د وضغط 4 بوصة ماء​


آسف 
هذا الاختبار لمشغل الخامد
ويتم بعد رش الخامد بالغبار والملح
20000 دورة للمشغل الثنائي two position
و100000 سايكل لل modulating​


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> طب ايه رايك تعملهم فى جداول ورد او اكسل و بعدين نحولهم بى دى اف او صوره و نحطهم كملفات صور


شكرا ياهندسة
انا حاولت اعادة التنسيق ونجحت لحد ما
لو توفرت اسكانر سوف ارفعهم
او تجدونهم في المراجع في نهاية المسلسل
واوعدك دي مش المفاجأة
وانما هناك مفاجاة احلى


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> *هناك استخدامان رئيسان لخامد الدخان*
> 1- passive fire protection pfp
> 2- engineered smoke control system
> وهناك استخدامات غير رئيسة سوف نذكرها لاحقا ​


وهناك استخدامات غير رئيسة سوف نذكرها لاحقا
مثل وحدات مناولة الهواء ذات السعات اكبر من 15000 ق م/د
يجب عزلها في التغذية والراجع بخامدات دخان ما لم تكن تخدم الطابق المركبة عليه
او مركبة بالسقف وتخدم الطابق الذي دونها مباشرة
انظر اسماكنا 90a
بند ​4.3.9.2


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

4.3.9.2 Smoke dampers shall be installed in systems with a capacity greater than 7080 L/sec (15,000 ft3/min) to isolate the air-handling equipment, including filters, from the remainder of the system in order to restrict the circulation of smoke, unless specifically exempted by 4.3.9.2.1 or 4.3.9.2.2.
4.3.9.2.1 Air-handling units located on the floor they serve and serving only that floor shall be exempt from the requirements of 4.3.9.2.
4.3.9.2.2 Air-handling units located on the roof and serving only the floor immediately below the roof shall be exempt from the requirements of 4.3.9.2.


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

المشغلات
ACTUATORS


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (28 يناير 2014)

وهناك استخدامات غير رئيسة سوف نذكرها لاحقا
مثل اعلى بئر المصاعد
​http://assuredfiresafety.com/images/Elevator_Shafts.pdf


----------



## aati badri (28 يناير 2014)

تقول التقديرات ان 10% فقط من الخامدات المموترة /ذات موتور/ هي خامدات دخان
و90%هي خامدات مدمجة نار/دخان وذلك نسبة لان حاجز الدخان في الغالب هو حاجز نار


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

انواع الحوائط
-fire walls 
fire partitions-
- fir barriers
- smoke partitions 
-smoke barriers


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

الدامبر كما ذكرنا ممكن يكون ذو ريشة او متعدد الريش multi blades
ومتعدد الريش يتم تركيب او تعمل ريشه بطريقتين
1- ريش متوازية parallel blades
وفيه تدور كل ريشة بالتوازي او قل نفس اتجاه الريشة التي تليها
ويؤدي الى خلط نسبة قليلة من الهواء بالاضافة لمقاومته للسريان وتغيير مسار الهواء
2- ريش متعاكسة opposed blades
 وفيه تدور كل ريشة بعكس اتجاه الريشة التي تليها
 ويؤدي الى خلط نسبة اكبر من الهواء بالاضافة لمقاومته القليلة للسريان وعدم تغيير مسار الهواء


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

[h=3]Damper Linkage Kits[/h]When you’re using electric motors to operate dampers, you have to use a damper linkage kit for mounting and coupling the motor to the damper.


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

crank arm


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

duct smoke detector


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

كيفية خلط الهواء وسوف نحتاجه عندما نتكلم عن دنابر تحكم التكييف الاخرى


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

multiple sections smoke dampers


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

​*. Reinforced Standard Damper Bla*​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

*



*​* Air Foil Type Blade*​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

*



*​* Drive Blade Axle Extended for Horizontal Multiple Section Damper Assembly.*​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

*



*​*Drive Blade Linkage for Vertical Multiple Section Damper Assembly.*​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

هناك حالات يكون فيها الدكت بابعاد مختلفة عن الابعاد القياسية للدنابر المنتجة
ويكون الدكت اكبر بقليل عن ابعاد الخامد
هنا نضع ما يسمى ال baffle


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

​​​* Typical (Opposed Blade) Damper Construction.*​​​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

​​​* Damper Jackshaft Application*​​​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

يركب الموتور الكهربائي بطريقتين
-داخلي اي داخل مجرى الهواء ولا يرى






- خارجي



​​* Externally Mounted Pneumatic Actuator.*​​​


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

*Control of a Multiple Section Damper.*


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

نواصل يا صحاب اماكن مخمد الدخان غير التقليدية
تجدها في هذا المرجع المهم عن استراتيجيات التحكم بالدخان
بعد الصفحة 9 وان كنت ارى انه كله مهم
https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...U9Un536JHKbVHbkRw&sig2=ZlBwkt33yrZHtx4Ps1i62A


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

actuators
هناك التوائم الستة الكبار لانتاجها
1-كيلي
2-شنايدر
3-بليمو
4-جونسن
5-سيمينز
6- هونويل


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

دعونا يا صحاب نتعرف على انتاجهن
انظر المرفقات طال عمرك


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

الآن يا اصحاب السعادة وصلنا للخامد المركب/المزدوج/المجمع
combination fire smoke damper
ودا يا عيني مطلوب منه يقوم بدور الخامدين
ويخضع لاختبارات الاتنين
يعني لازم يحقق
ul555 and ul555s
واحد جنمبي قالي ضاحكا
ان خامد الدخان متل مهندس الوزارة
وخامد الحريق متل مهندس الاستشاري
والمجمع مثل مهندس المقاول


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

كما اسلفنا
فان المعماريين غالبا يدمجون الحوائط لتكون فاصلة للنيران والدخان معا
لذلك كان في السابق يتم تركيب خامدين احدهما للنيران والآخر للدخان
الآن لا نحتاج لذلك وانما هو خامد واحد فقط مدمج يقوم بالواجب وزيادة
فما اروع العلم وما اروع التكنولوجيا


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

sleeve
ul لا تشترط ان يكون هناك sleeve لخامد الدخان
ويمكننا تعليقه على الدكت مباشرة
ولكنها تشترط سليف لخامد النيران والخامد المدمج
يكون من نفس سماكة الدكت او اكبر
كما تشترط وجود ابواب كشف على الدكت او الاسليف وعند الحوائط القريبة اذا لزم
في الاسليفات التي ليس بها ابواب وقطع كنترول يجب ان لايمتد الاسليف
اكثر من 6 بوصات خارج الحائط من الجانبين واذا وجد ابواب يجب ان لا يمتد اكثر
من 16 بوصة خارج الحائط من الجانب الذي عليه الباب


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

كيف اوصف او اختار الخامد المدمج ؟
يتم ذلك بدمج متطلبات خامدي الحريق والدخان وهي للمثال :
1- hourly fire resistance rating
ودي سبق قسمناها لاثنين وهي 1.5 ساعة و3ساعات 
2- leakage rating
ودي سبق قسمناها لكلاسات 1و2و3
كلاس 1 هو الاقل تسريبا وهو الاكثر امنا
وكلاس 2و3 (و4 حسب بعض الكودات كامكا مثلا ) هي الاكثر تسريبا على التوالي
وكود البناء العالمي يسمح حتى كلاس 2 فقط
وتختار حسب الاستعمال

3-elevated temperature rating
هي الحرارة التي يتعرض الخامد وتبدأ من 250 ف وتزداد 
بتدرج 100 درجة يعني 350 و450 درجة ف ويفضل اختيار 350 للامان
ساحاول ادراج درجات الحرار المختلفة للحرائق المختلفة
4-operational rating
ودا هو ضغط وسرعة الهواء داخل الدكت الذي يتعرض له الخامد
وكان 2000 سي اف ام- و4 in.w
5- blade design
وهي انواع الريش الاثنين او الثلاث المعروفة


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

ceiling damper
ul555
او ul263 كجزء من مواد السقف
هو في الغالب يعمل برابط منصهر fusible link
عند درجات حرارة 


[*=left]72[SUP]o[/SUP]C
[*=left]96[SUP]o[/SUP]C, 145[SUP]o[/SUP]C, 183[SUP]o[/SUP]C
 165 أو 212 درجة فهرنهايت


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

رابط منصهر fusible link​


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

http://mesteksa.com/fileuploads/Literature/Air Balance Inc/Ceiling Radiation Dampers/SD-2971.pdf

http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/catalogs/LSD_catalog.pdf


http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/manuals/826252CRDPacket_iom.pdf


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

corridor ceiling fire smoke damper


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

كما هو واضح من الاسم انه مدمج نار/دخان


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

يستعمل عندما يستخدم الكوريدور للهروب وقد يسمى
(sometimes referred to as exit corridor or tunnel corridor)
UL | Dampers


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

http://nsw-airelink.com/Website PDFs/Smoke Dampers.pdf


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

http://www.nailor.com/submittals/Air_Control/1270/1270C-3_A.pdf


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

Definitions
Actuator –An electric or pneumatic device which drives the damper open or closed. It is often referred to as 
a damper operator or damper motor and is integral to the proper operation of the damper. Actuators used with
fire/smoke dampers are spring return type which spring return to their normal position when power is removed.
Blade Axle –A shaft that supports the blade and extends through the frame.
Blade Edge Seal –A strip of material applied to the edge of the blade to minimize air leakage between blades. 
Blade edge seals- are typically made of flexible silicone.
Blade Stop –A metal strip attached to the top and bottom parts of the frame that provides a surface for the blades 
to stop against in the closed position. They also minimize air leakage at the top and bottom of the frame.
Ceiling Damper –A device used to protect HVAC openings in fire rated horizontal ceiling assemblies. A ceiling
damper closes automatically to restrict the passage of flame and heat.
Combination Fire/Smoke Damper –A device that functions as both a fire damper and a smoke damper.
Corridor Damper –A fire/smoke damper intended for use where air ducts penetrate or terminate at horizontal 
openings in the ceilings of interior (tunnel) corridors.
Drive Blade – The blade which is connected to the jackshaft and is the source of actuation for the other blades.
Actuation force is transmitted through the jackshaft to the drive blade and through the linkage to the other blades.
Electric Fuse Link (EFL) –An electric, resettable, quick release device which allows the damper to close upon a rise 
in temperature. The EFL replaces “old fashioned” fusible rods and is used in conjunction with an electric actuator.
EP (Electro-pneumatic) Switch –A device which allows electricity to control a pneumatic actuator. EP’s are required
when utilizing pneumatic actuators with TS150’s or ELF’s.
Fire Damper –A device used to restrict the passage of flame through the ductwork of an air system. A fire damper 
is installed in a fire rated wall or floor and closes automatically to maintain the integrity of that partition.
Jackshaft –A1
⁄2" solid steel rod or 1" hollow steel tube used to connect the actuator to the drive blade on fire/smoke
dampers. A jackshaft is also used to connect multiple section dampers together so they work as a single unit.
Jamb Seal –A strip of material applied to the gap between the damper frame and the end of the blade which 
minimizes air leakage through that area. Jamb seals are normally compressible stainless steel.
Linkage – Steel bars or rods and axles used to interconnect all the blades of a damper. The linkage is either 
concealed within the damper frame or exposed to the airstream.
Mullion –A device used to subdivide openings in fire walls when the opening is larger than the maximum size 
of the damper. Mullions are application specific and can only be used as approved.
Pneumatic Fuse Link (PFL) –A pneumatic, quick release device which allows the damper to close upon a rise in 
temperature. The PFL is used in conjunction with a pneumatic actuator.
Position Indication Switch –A device that provides the ability to check the damper blade position from a remote 
location.
Sleeve –A steel box, open on both ends, which encloses a fire damper. Fire and fire/smoke dampers require sleeves
in order to be installed properly.
Smoke Damper –A device used:
1. to restrict the spread of smoke in HVAC systems which shut down in the event of a fire or
2. to control the movement of smoke in a building when the HVAC system is operational in engineered smoke 
control systems.
Transition –A round or oval duct connection which allows a rectangular damper to fasten to a round or oval duct.


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

الان نتكلم على الانواع الخمسة من الخامدات المذكورة سابقا

عند اعداد المخططات يجب توضيح مكانها تماما وترقيمها
وتوضيح اماكن ابواب التفتيش على السقف والحائط المجاور 
اذا تطلب الامر ذلك وعلى الدكت
وتسليم المستندات للمالك


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

التفتيش الدوري
اختبارات الاداء
commissioning and 
acceptance testing
الصيانة الدورية
مطلوبة بالاكود المختلفة
حتى نضمن اداءا فعالا لها عند الحريق


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

ما المقصود ب
commissioning and 
acceptance testing of 
new buildings
هو عملية اختبار كل اجزاء المبنى الجديد
للتاكد من انه يعمل كما اراد له مصمم المبنى
وسبق ان بينا انه يعتبر ضربة البداية للفحص الدوري
والصيانة الدورية


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

ما هي الــ
STANDARDS
التي تطلب التفتيش والفحص والصيانة الدورية؟؟؟
هي 
NFPA 90A and 90B 
NFPA 92A and 92B
NFPA 80
NFPA 105
وهناك اختلافات بينها
وعلى مهندس الصيانة التأكد وفق ايها يعمل


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

NFPA 92A Standard for Smoke-Control Systems 
Utilizing Barriers and Pressure Differences:
– Inspection of all fusible link operated dampers every 2 

yearS
– Operate all fusible link operated dampers every 4 
years.
– Dedicated systems shall be tested at least semi 
annually.
– Non-dedicated systems shall be tested at least 
annually.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

•
NFPA 80 Standard for Fire Doors and Other Opening 
Protectives:
– Fire Damper to be tested and inspected 1 year after 
installation.
– Test and inspection frequency shall be every 4 years, 
except in hospitals where frequency is every 6 years.
– Operational test after installation for dynamic fire 
dampers and combination fire smoke dampers.
– All inspections shall be fully documented.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

NFPA 105 Standard for the Installation of Smoke 
Door Assemblies and Other Opening Protectives:
– Operational test shall be conducted for all smoke and 
combination fire smoke dampers after installation and 
balancing of HVAC equipment is completed.
– Testing and inspection frequency is the same as 
NFPA 80.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

• NFPA 90A
Each damper should be examined every 2 years.
– Maintenance on fusible link dampers shall be 
performed every 4 years.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

•
International Fire Code (IFC):
– 2009:
• Section 703.1.2 – Smoke dampers inspected 
and maintained in a accordance with NFPA 105.
• Section 703.1.3 – Fire dampers inspected and 
maintained in a accordance with NFPA 80.
– 2006:
• Section 703.2 – Opening protectives shall be 
maintained in accordance with NFPA 80.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

MINIMUM INSPECTION POINTS
1. Fusible links (where applicable) shall be 
removed.
2. All dampers must be operated to verify that they 
close fully.
3. The latch, if provided, shall be checked.
4. Moving parts shall be lubricated as necessary.
5. Inspect fuse link and re-install or replace as 
needed.​


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

DAMPER INSPECTION
• Identify dampers, floor, location, and system name and 
tag.
• Identify the size, number of sections, and vertical or 
horizontal mounting.
• Determine that there is adequate work space, accessible 
ceiling and /or wall construction, and conflict-free 
passage to damper site.
• Identify the gage, end connectors (rigid or breakaway), 
sleeve length, retaining angles, adequate annular space 
around the sleeve, and duct or sleeve access door are of 
adequate size.​


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

الآن اتضح الاختلافات في مواعيد اختبارات وفحص الدنابر من مرجع لآخر
ولكن الاشهر هو nfpa 80
الفحص الاول بعد السنة الاولى
ثم كل اربع سنوات
وللمستفيات كل ستة سنوات ( ونرجو من اخونا محمد ميكانيك لو مر من هنا توضيح لماذا؟
وASHE موافقون على ذلك وديل طبعا احبابك )
ودا موقع سلاطين العلم في المستشفياتASHE: Health Facility Commissioning 

الكود الاسترالي يطلب فحص ربع الخامدات كل سنة
اي فحص الخامد كل اربعة سنوات


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> ما المقصود ب
> commissioning and
> acceptance testing of
> new buildings
> ...


طبعا دا تعريف مبسط جدا جدا جدا جدا
للكوميشننق
وقناعتي انه مخل ثابتة ثبات الجبال
لذلك سوف اعود اليه في موضوع منفصل
لنرى اننا نظلمه ظلم الحسن والحسين في هندستنا


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

كلنا تعرفنا بطريقة او باخرى بنظام الـ bms
يقابله في انظمة السلامة من الحريق نظام الـ mts
monitoring and testing system 

وهو نظام قادر على مراقبة اداء هذه الانظمة بما فيها الخامدات على مدار الساعة
ويوصل بكل خامد


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

هناك كذلك Inspector منفصل لكل خامد
ومنه نوعان
تقليدي






http://www.ruskin.com/doc/5656

وريموت 

http://www.ruskin.com/doc/5310


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

http://www.ruskin.com/doc/5085
للمزيد عن هذه الاجهزة


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

يمكنك مشاهدة فيديو عنها والمزيد من هناRuskin Air & Sound Control


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

تعطل خامدات الحريق والدخان لايؤثر على نظام الحريق فقط
وانما يؤثر على نظام التكييف ايضا
افرض جدلا ان اخوانا في قسم الكهرباء ارادوا اختبار نظام الانذار
وان خامد الدخان اغلق ولم يفتح لعطل فيه 
ماذا يحدث
سوف يؤثر على هواء التكييف ويعيد توزيعه ويفقد البلانس بتاعه
وبعض الفراغات لن يصلها هواء تكييف 
وابواب الهروب قد لاتفتح او تظل مفتوحة في حين مطلوب منها الغلق وهلم جرا


----------



## aati badri (5 فبراير 2014)

*Commissioning *Recommissioning* ’Retrocommissioning*

هذا الموضوع 
جاء كموضوع فرعي او بايبرودكت 
للمواصلة في موضوع الخامدات


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

بعد عملية التفتيش على الخامدات وجد ان هناك جزأ منها به اعطال
وجزء لا يعمل كليا وهذا طبيعي والا فلماذا التفتيش ؟
nfpa 80 وnfpa 105
تطالبك بالصيانة الفورية للمخمدات بعد الكشف عليها ووجود اعطال بها
في العالم الاول والثاني الذان ليس بعدهما عالم كما خدعوك وسمونا عالم ثالث
توجد شركات متخصصة للتفتيش و/أو الصيانة


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

كنا قد ذكرنا ان التفتيش بالمستشفيات (المقصود المستشفيات فقط وليس بقية المنشآت الطبية والعلاجية)
يتم كل ستة سنوات وعلى الفنيين الذين يقومون بذلك ان يكونوا ذووا معرفة تامة بالتحكم في مكافحة العدوى
والتنسيق مع مسؤوليها واخذ الاذن المسبق من الجهات المسئولة للدخول للاماكن الحساسة قبل بداية العمل
وذوي دراية بالعمل في الاماكن الحساسة ويقومون بالخطوات اللازمة لمنع التلوث والتعامل مع الهيبا فلتر واخوانه


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

كان للحبيب زانيتي قد اقتراح بان تكون المواضيع متكاملة ومتضمنة للاسعار العالمية
بناءا عليه سوف ادرج الاسعار لشركات مختلفة
Mechanical Reps Inc. :: Page Not Found


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

Fire/Smoke dampers | eBay


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

404 Not Found
https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...eY9gHAIlctvQIduWw&sig2=XtMZvDkPRHZ1sHlu_yAjsQ


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...dQQRdaivnp5bWAQZQ&sig2=MgmJDlqw1YW_AnH1bDJZeg

IIS 7.5 Detailed Error - 404.0 - Not Found


----------



## abdulhadias (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

abdulhadias قال:


> شكرا



العفو ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (11 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> كنا قد ذكرنا ان التفتيش بالمستشفيات (المقصود المستشفيات فقط وليس بقية المنشآت الطبية والعلاجية)
> يتم كل ستة سنوات وعلى الفنيين الذين يقومون بذلك ان يكونوا ذووا معرفة تامة بالتحكم في مكافحة العدوى
> والتنسيق مع مسؤوليها واخذ الاذن المسبق من الجهات المسئولة للدخول للاماكن الحساسة قبل بداية العمل
> وذوي دراية بالعمل في الاماكن الحساسة ويقومون بالخطوات اللازمة لمنع التلوث والتعامل مع الهيبا فلتر واخوانه


 ان يكونوا ذووا معرفة تامة بالتحكم في مكافحة العدوى
ودا القايد من منظمة الصحة العالمية في التحكم في مكافحة العدوى وانتشار الجراثيم
http://www.smp-council.org.hk/mlt/english/mlt_message_infection_e.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 فبراير 2014)

[h=3]Prevention and *Control* of *Infection* in Healthcare - National Health *..*[/h]


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

كنا قد قسمنا الخامدات الى:
1-التحكم في حجم الهواء
2- مخمدات الحريق
وقد قمنا بتغطية مخمدات الحريق وسنواصل في الحجمية
ودي تنقسم لقسمين من حيث عدد الريش
أ- احادية الريشة single blade damper
ب - متعددة الريش multi blades damper


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

أ- احادية الريشة single blade dampers
ودي ليها اقسام هي
1- butterfly dampers ممكن دائري او مستطيل ومشهور
2- gate dampers ممكن دائري او مستطيل ومغمور
غالبا يستخدم في الاستخدامات الصناعية لمراوح السحب ذوات الضغط العالي
والتي تحتاج لتسريب منخفض
​


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

3- split damper
ب - متعددة الريش multi blades damper​سبق تغطيته​


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

http://www.ductincorporated.com/pdf/slide-gates.pdf

Duct Incorporated Slide Gates


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> هذه العائلة اضحت ممتدة جدا
> وظهر لها اخ من الرضاع وعم
> سوف ناتي على ذكرهم لاحقا


من هو هذا الاخ من الرضاع
اخوانا مهندسي المنشآت الصحية يتعالون على الدنابر العادية
ويطلبون مواصفات عالية
كلنا يعلم ان هناك ترانسفورمات في الكهرباء تعطي خرج ثابت عند دخل متغير من الفولت 
وهناك محابس مياه تعطي خرج ثابت عند دخل متغير من ضغط المياه
لذلك تم التفكير في دانمبر يعمل على نفس المبدأ عند المناطق الحساسة
فكان الفنشوري فالف
venuri


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

PDF][h=3]*Venturi Air Valve* for Critical Environments - Siemens Building *...*[/h]


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

PDF][h=3]TSI-400a Model VAV *Venturi Valve*.qxp[/h]


----------



## aati badri (12 فبراير 2014)

PDF][h=3]VVA Series - Price HVAC[/h]


----------



## aati badri (13 فبراير 2014)

م زيكو تك
شاكر دعمك من وراء الحجب
واظهر وبان ياخي


----------



## aati badri (13 فبراير 2014)

*AshraeFundamentals2009

سوف نحتاجها في هذا الموضوع

يمكنك الاطلاع عليها من الشبكة راسا وكمان تحميلها من الرابط ادناه
**2009 Fundamentals*

*وياصديقي م م م والله وجدتها بالصدفة ايضا
وسوف اضيفها في موضوع منفصل*


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> هذه العائلة اضحت ممتدة جدا
> وظهر لها اخ من الرضاع وعم
> سوف ناتي على ذكرهم لاحقا


وعم
من هو هذا العم 
انه محطة قياس الهواء 
air measuring station


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

مع التقدم الحادث في كل مجالات الحياة المختلفة
بما فيها تطور الكنترول
ومع ازمة الطاقة والمصادر الطبيعية
ومع الحوجة لبيئة عمل صحية ومحفزة على الانتاج 
ومع ابداع انساني لايتوقف
برزت للحياة هذه المحطات
لتلبي كل ما سبق ذكره
ولتقيس على مدار الثانية كميات الهواء وتتحكم فيها


----------



## zanitty (17 فبراير 2014)

يا اخى انا مستمتع و الله


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

http://www.smacna.org/pdf/Ruskin Air Measuring Brochure_9_22.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يا اخى انا مستمتع و الله


صدقني يا اخي ان مؤازرتك كان لها فعل السحر في اني استمر في هذا الموضوع
لو كان له قيمة


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

air flow sensor for measurement of velocity and flow


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

غالبا ما نصمم او دائما ما نصمم وحداتنا بنسبة هواء خارجي محدد
ولكن هل تحافظ وحداتنا على هذه النسبة ام كثيرا ما تلعب بديلها
وتغير وتبدل ؟
لظبط هذه النسبة وعلى الدوام
تقوم هذه المحطات بقياس سرعة وكمية الهواء
وارسال اشارات لنظام التحكم على مدار الثانية
لاتخاذ ما يلزم


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> *AshraeFundamentals2009
> 
> سوف نحتاجها في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


وكذلك تحتاج 
ASHRAE 62-2001 
وقد سبق رفعها بواسطة المهندس توكتوك على ما اظن


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> وكذلك تحتاج
> ASHRAE 62-2001
> وقد سبق رفعها بواسطة المهندس توكتوك على ما اظن


لو لم تفهم
ASHRAE 62-2001 
من مهندس توك توك
ولا يهمك ترين كالعادة يتكفل بالمهمة النبيلة
ويقدم هذا الشرح لها
https://www.trane.com/commercial/Uploads/PDF/520/ISS-APG001-EN.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


>


هذه القضبان المعترضة لمسار الهواء بها فتحات صغيرة توضع بها حساسات صغيرة
لقياس الضغط الاستاتيكي والضغط الكلي ومن ثم يتم حساب ضغط السرعة وحساب سرعة الهواء
عددها وتموضعها نرجع لاشري واختها امكا amca
عادة مواصفات هذه المحطة تسمح بخطأ 2% او اقل
سوف ارفع لاحقا المواصفات 
والله يعينا على الاستشاريين


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

حسب اشري نقاط قياس السرعة للدكتات المستطيلة
25 نقطة او اكثر والمسافة بينها من 6 ال8 بوصة
حسب ابعاد الدكت
وحسب اشري نقاط قياس السرعة للدكتات الدائرية
من 12 الى 30 نقطة على 2 او 3 اقطار


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

حسب امكا نقاط قياس السرعة للدكتات المستطيلة
24 نقطة او اكثر ولاتقل عن نقطة لكل 3 قدم مربع
حسب ابعاد الدكت
وحسب امكا نقاط قياس السرعة للدكتات الدائرية
من 24 الى 48 نقطة
على طول 3 اقطار


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

هنا الاستاندرد وبها عدد وطريقة التوزيع

http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_Standards.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

وهنا الاجزاء
http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_Summary_Products _HVAC.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_FAN_E.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_VOLUprobe_VS.pdf
احد الموديلات


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_VOLUprobe.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

http://airmonitor.com/pdfs/commercial_public/brochures/BRO_VELTRON_DPT2500.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

Air Monitor Corporation - Commercial Brochures


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

404 Not Found

[PDF][h=3]*MEASURING* AND CONTROL *STATIONS* FOR *AIR* *...* - HC Groep[/h]


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

هنا المواصفات
Specifications_Commercial.docx download - 2shared


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

هنا كل ما املك حتى الآن عن هذه المحطات اللعينة
AIR STATION.rar download - 2shared


----------



## aati badri (17 فبراير 2014)

lu 1000 sghlm 
kjrhfg td lav,uNov


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2014)

نبهني اخ متابع بعد ان ودعتكم انني لم اول دنابر الكنترول نفس العناية
التي بذلتها لدنابر الحريق وقد صدق
كما نبهني انني وعدت بمفاجآت ولم اوف
ماهي ؟
الحقيقة انا قصدت بالمفاجاة تصميم دنابر التحكم sizing
لأن معظم ما قابلني من تصميمات انهم يختارون الدانمبر بنفس حجم الدكت
وكفي الله الاستشاريين شر الحساب
which is wrong


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2014)

سوف نحتاج لهذه الصورة عند التصميم


----------



## malikalmubarak (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ثوابك الجنة


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2014)

malikalmubarak قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ثوابك الجنة


معا ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (3 مارس 2014)

بعد حرب اكتوبر 
وقطع البترول عن الغرب بدأت اسعار الطاقة في الارتفاع والى يومنا هذا
مما حدى بالعالم كله ان يلفت انظاره للمصادر الناضبة والطاقة من بينها
وتوالت ارتفاعات الاسعار 
وضغوط حماة البيئة من اجل الاقتصاد في الطاقة وخاصة الاحفورية
الآن صارت ثقافة عامة لدى الكل من اجل خفض استهلاك الطاقة
معظم المباني القائمة مصممة على cav وضغوط عالية
الآن الاتجاه السائد بالعالم بالاضافة لتصميم المباني الجديدة على نظام vav
هو تحويل المباني القائمة الى vav وضغط منخفض مع الحفاظ على التركيبات والمعدات القائمة
*
*
كيف ؟
هذا ما سوف نحاول الرد عليه لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (4 مارس 2014)

*PDF]*[h=3]VAV *Retrofit Terminals* Catalog Section - Titus[/h]*PDF]*[h=3]*Retrofit Terminals* - Nailor Industries[/h]


----------



## aati badri (4 مارس 2014)

*[PDF]*[h=3]VAV *Retrofit Terminals* Catalog Section - Titus[/h]


----------

